# Primobolan + Low-Carb Diet + Muscle Mass



## Cutting_edge (Sep 14, 2009)

Im looking to loose body fat and put on some lean muscle mass, just wondering how Primobolan would work.

Ive never taken any form of steroid before but I'm tempted to buy this supplement due to it being one of the safest steroids and not many side effects compared to others. I would appreciate any advice to help with gaining lean mass and keeping my body fat low.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

On the side effects issue, what people experience is different, some can take dbol for weeks on end with no sides, i took it for a week and felt like sh1t. It differs from person to person.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

i've not tried this personally. but what i've gathered from those i know who have. 600-800/week is the magical number for primo. at this dose you will gain muscle on a calorie deficit, and get body reconstitution like tren. you will however have no sides. however at 6-800mg/week, you also need to inject a whole lot of juice. which for a first time user isnt ideal. especially when primo is so weakly dosed usually. it is also VERY expensive. there are some claims with some science backing them up that primo wont shut you down. id take this with a pinch of salt tho. so you would probably want to run some testosterone in a low dose to maintain your libido. 100mg/week of a long ester is plenty. the whole thing needs to be run over an extended period of time also. comparable to EQ, if not longer.

for a first cycle, you would be more impressed with the gains from a test only cycle to add muscle. then cut your body fat naturally after you have recovered.


----------



## Cutting_edge (Sep 14, 2009)

Would tren be a better option to go with, I here its not good for first timers. I'm not looking for a miracle, i don't mind gaining lean muscle mass over time, how would 2.5ml a week work.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Cutting_edge said:


> Would tren be a better option to go with, I here its not good for first timers. I'm not looking for a miracle, i don't mind gaining lean muscle mass over time, how would 2.5ml a week work.


no, a million times no.


----------



## Cutting_edge (Sep 14, 2009)

i want to keep it simple is there just one supplement i can take to achieve shredding fat and putting on some lean muscle mass.


----------

